# Help with kicking.



## nocturnus (May 18, 2011)

I'm hoping someone will be able to help we out with this - 

I have been training Muay Thai for around 3 years and everything is going well.  However, over the past few weeks, I have been completely unable to kick properly!

When I kick the heavy bag, everything is good, but when I kick pads or spar, I have a tendency to kick upwards into the target.

Now I know I am not turning my hip over as much as I need to, but when I concentrate on this, I am obviously overthinking the situation and making the problem worse (paralysis through analysis!).

Does anyone have any foolproof methods of helping me get back on track again?

Thanks


----------



## Thesemindz (May 18, 2011)

I think the first thing to understand is that you probably haven't just started doing this. You've probably been doing this for a long time. Most likely, it's not that you've suddenly gotten worse at kicking, it's that you've suddenly realized how much better your kicks could be. That's a good thing

As to how to correct your kicking technique, the only way to get better at karate is through consistent practice. Work the kick in the air, then on the bag, slowly and with perfect form. Then work the kick against a partner holding a pad for you, then against a static opponent. Then have your opponent slowly move around while you work the kick in a dynamic situation, gradually increasing speed and intensity. Don't progress to the next activity unless you're doing the kick properly, and if your kick starts floundering again, go back a step and continue working the kick in a more controlled environment until you are kicking properly again, then advance to the next drill. It's ok to overthink the technique while you're practicing it, that will go away with time and practice.

All my students practice their basics and techniques F.A.S.P., not FAST. F.A.S.P stands for Form, Accuracy, Speed, and Power. Speed and Power come from proper execution, not the other way around.

In the end, the only answer is go back to the training floor. Keep at it. If you do, you'll see the results you want.


-Rob


----------

